# My (pet) mouse family



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I have quite a little family of mice now, they are so addictive the family just keeps growing. I have four girls living together (pics below)
















and then there are the two "rescue" boys
















and if they weren't enough, I've just taken on another three siamese girls (one of whom is pregnant).


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, they all have sweet faces!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

3rd picture down......he looks like a cheeky fellow


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

They have such sweet faces.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How cute is that black and white buck?! :shock: He's gorgeous! And I do love Siamese mice... 

Sarah xxx


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I think your black and white buck is adorable. Is he long hair or just bushy?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all for those lovely comments. The black and white buck Humbug, appears to be short haired until you look closely. He just has a few long hairs. He and his brother were dumped outside a pet shop and were taken to the local RSPCA for rehoming. They'd obviously never been handled and it's a slow process, getting them used to me.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

They are so adorable


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorgeous mice Ann. Love the whites.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

How adorable are they! :love1


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

What sweeties! i love the mice in the top picture.x


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww! Such cuties  
Very good posers you got there too!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of some lovely mice Ann


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the black and white boy, looks part hamster lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like that shaggy black tan!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all. Although I kept pet mice as a teenager I'd forgotten how much I loved them. More recently I developed an interest in wildlife photography. There are some obliging bank voles in my parents' garden and having photographed them a thousand times I then moved on to keeping a colony of harvest mice to photograph. I enjoyed keeping them so much that I decided to keep some pet mice as well and now I have a house full of mice!


----------

